
Working Calculator in Super Mario Maker [video] - janvdberg
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pRrqK2LyHes
======
hartator
The actual impressive logic circuit used:
[http://i.imgur.com/rltt1y7.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/rltt1y7.jpg)

~~~
userbinator
With all the careful routing of the "signals", the author seems like someone
who might enjoy doing IC design work.

------
lambtron
A link to another video of the same level. This one, however, adds 6 + 6 to
get 12, which (in the final scene), shows how the digital numbers are created
(timing flying bomb-ombs exploding near ice blocks).

OP's video shows 4 + 4 = 8, in which none of the ice blocks need to be
removed, so kind of magical when you're seeing it the first time and wondering
how those blocks got there.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rCTGXUNg2fE&feature=youtu.be](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rCTGXUNg2fE&feature=youtu.be)

------
userbinator
This seems to be a mechanical calculator. I've always found mechanical
calculators fascinating and delightfully intuitive, because of how physical
they are --- you can actually _see_ components move around and perform
calculation. Although in this case, I would've liked to see more details on
how the sum is generated.

Related: Super Mario Maker is Turing-Complete:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HcLE1MuyodA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HcLE1MuyodA)

~~~
oneeyedpigeon
You might like this 'Marble Adding Machine':

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GcDshWmhF4A](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GcDshWmhF4A)

~~~
bbarn
Thanks, I just lost an hour watching this guy's homemade workworking machine
videos. Fantastic stuff!

------
hjek
Nice demo, but the dialogue on top of the video is fairly annoying: "I have no
idea how he did it!", "This is insane!", "You can't see it here but my jaw
just completely dropped.". Would have been better with a commentary from
someone who had a clue what was going on.

~~~
joenot443
I felt the same way. IGN though, so I suppose you could expect as much.

------
panic
As you watch the video, notice how Mario is moving along with the shells. This
isn't just for show: the shells will disappear if they move too far offscreen,
and the music-note blocks won't produce an item when hit unless they're
actually visible. Building a circuit this complex under these constraints is a
huge achievement.

------
arikrak
It's pretty cool that it displays the sum as digital numbers.

------
camillomiller
I wish I could put one third the amount of dedication I just witnessed into my
own work, sometimes.

------
seivan
Remember seeing something like this in Little Big Planet, like eight years
ago. Cool to see it with Mario.

~~~
psykotic
> Remember seeing something like this in Little Big Planet, like eight years
> ago.

The big difference is that LBP has a basic scripting system (circuit boards).
Whereas this is a mechanical calculator based on nothing but Mario physics.

~~~
seivan
You're right. This was more intricate. The maker had to crush the ice blocks
into the shape of the numbers. This is pretty intense.

